# When can I start to ride my horse?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Regardless of weight, I would wait to ride her personally until she is 3 and her back is stronger. I am like.. 128 or so pounds and I wouldn't feel comfortable sitting on her yet. She's just not ready, in my eyes.

Once her back is strong for a rider, in my opinion, you could easily ride her a handful of times and when she's really strong and has started to build up some muscle you can start riding her more frequently as she'll be able to support herself without any trouble 

Now for just getting on her and walking a little bit, I think that would be okay!


----------



## horseloverandy (Mar 7, 2012)

I would wait, patience is a virtue... it seems you've waited a while, so it cant hurt to wait a bit longer can it? I personally would wait until she grows more ... maybe at 3 years old. that way, you can be sure about it!

good luck!


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

There's no point in rushing something that will eventually happen  I broke my QH mare when she was 2, but I only hopped on her for a few minutes just working on walking & turning. We probably rode once a week if that (for like 15mins). My mare's knees didn't fully harden until the next year around late spring/summer ish - so I _couldn't _ride her often without potentially hurting her growth. 

I'd say just keep having the trainer come out every once in awhile to get the basics down & let her have a nice winter off. She's got time when she's three or four. Heck my trainer doesn't even start her WBs until they're like 5.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

She looks weak and needs to mature a bit. Definately wait. 2 seams young especially for a horse built like that


----------



## tcfarm (Mar 14, 2012)

ot want herOk just always hear people saying you need to break a horse at 2. I had Arabians and I always did that at 3 closer to 4. I just see the saddlebred horse shows and they have classes for 3 year olds. Someone was shoing me a video of their horse that is broke and even doing barrels and he is not yet 2 so I thought I was behind in the game with her. I ground drive her every other day and my trainer rides her once a week so I think that is good till spring. I can ride cider once I weain baby.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Personally of it was me I'd be staying off her completely for at least a year. I'd introduce her to EVERYTHING on the ground first and take her to a few in hand shows if you so desire. Ella was 5 when I started her. I had the freedom to jump her a couple weeks into starting her because of her age!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with everyone else, she needs to mature before anyone rides her, one of my pet peeves is people asking to much of their babies.

I also think that as plus size riders we need to be very very careful about riding young or unfit horses. Think about it, would you let your kindergarten kiddie carry a HUGE back pack with a load of text books in it? No you wouldn't but you will let a high school student. Young horses should not be carrying anyone, let alone a plus size rider, it isn't fair.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Whoever you know who has a "broke" horse and is doing barrels with the horse who isnt' even 2 yet...... IS A BLOOMING IDIOT! That horse will be ruined.

That's a good person NOT to listen to. Give your baby another year.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Plus size riders shoudnt be riding immature horses full stop.

If you cannot wait for a horse to grow up dont buy a youngster. I am a plus sized rider and have youngsters myself and would never dream of riding them till they are fully mature as 5-6 years old.

Horses are not machines and at our larger size we should be considering the horses welfare first and foremost.


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

Love the posts that you guys have been giving. I have a 3 yr. old and I want to wait until he is older and more mature. I am working him on the ground but with my extra wieght I want to get both of use in shape before I get on his back. I would love to do endurance trail rides with him so I feel the extra time that I give him to mature will help him in the long run


----------



## tcfarm (Mar 14, 2012)

Just to let you guys know that I do not have plans on ridding my sweet Sassy. She has been ridden by my trainer and I might send her to a saddlebred barn to get he show carrer started next show season. I do alot of ground work and ground driving. I might even get a cart to hook her up to. We could even show her in fine harness while I loose more wight. So far in 2mo I have lost just over 20lbs. I hope by the time I am at the weight she can handle she will be redy to ride I am in no rush to do anything.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tcfarm said:


> . So far in 2mo I have lost just over 20lbs.


:clap::thumbsup: CONGRATULATIONS, good for you


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Right now, everything you're doing sounds perfect. Don't rush into riding her yourself, and just let her take it slowly. If anything, invent toys and games for her to learn with in the meantime.


----------

